# C&C funktioniert nicht



## Edik07 (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe grade eben command and conquer generals auf cd runtergeladen.
Als ich es starten wollte ploppte eine fehlermeldung auf.
"Loggen Sie sich bitte mit den Administratorrechten ein und versuchen Sie es erneut"
Ich habe es als administrator geöffnet aber es hat nicht funktioniert.
Ich bitte um hilfe.


----------



## RFL91 (12. Juni 2016)

Google erster treffer:

Losung: Loggen Sie sich bitte mit den Administratorrechten ein und versuchen Sie es erneut – GIGA


Probier das mal


----------

